# Putting Rocks in Betta tank, can I put a couple from outside



## King of Candlesticks (Feb 11, 2008)

Can I put rocks from outside in my new 3 gallon? only a couple cool looking ones... If so how do I prep them?


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

yes you can you just have to boil them in boiling hot water before you do. to kill off the bacteria and germs. Also don't wash them with saop. You will kill the fish with what is in the soap.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't boil them as they can explode. There's a stickie about how to do that around here somewhere. Take a look around for it.

You can also soak the rocks in a mild bleach solution, then rinse, rinse, rinse. Let dry. If it still smells like bleach, rinse, rinse, rinse some more and repeat.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

*Here's the stickie on boiling rocks*

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=8678


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

oh yeah forgot! lol sorry.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

You can clean it with either vinegar or a bleach solution. Just make sure to rinse A LOT after with fresh water.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Instead of boiling (which you shouldn't) you can pour boiling water over them, or bake them in the oven.


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

I was wondering also if I could put a shell that I found on the beach could I put into my betta's tank or should I rinse it with vinigar?


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Certainly, you can put it in. Just clean it first (no detergent, though.)


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm pretty sure shells do change water parameters. I can't remember if it is gh or kh that is effected, and it may not be much, but that's something to be aware of.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

If you do use one, either position it so the entrance is facing down or make sure it's not big enough for the fish to get stuck in.


----------

